# Stock for Benjamin 317



## phawk (Jan 12, 2010)

I have found an old Benjamin 317. It works great except it does not have a stock. So far I've not been able to find one does anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Where have you looked?


----------



## Propane-guy (May 19, 2010)

If you need any parts or work done on a benjamin you should contact Harry J. Smith. He is a gunsmith in sunset Louisiana and his specialty is Benjamin air rifles. I recently found a silverstreak that had lain in a garage for forty years in the box. It would fire but no power so I contacted Mr Smith, sent him the barrel and in two weeks I was firing the sweetest air rifle I have ever seen. His phone# is 337-662-3610 and his address is 385 HWY 182 Sunset Louisiana 70584. I assure you he can repair any Benjamin you have and he has all the parts to replace them. By the way that air rifle I found was given to me and it only cost 50 bucks to get it in brand new condition. What a deal.


----------



## olienorth (Feb 15, 2011)

Someone is selling new replacement stocks on guntrader.com for a buy it now price of $45. Do a search on that site for "Benjamin Franklin 310 buttstock". They are semi-finished and require minor fitting and finish. I'm pretty sure the the 310, 312, & 317 models all use the same butt-stock, and fore-end. Hope this helps you...If you don't put that old benjamin back together, I might be interested in buying it from you, as I have recently started collecting them. I'm in the process of finding parts to restore and rebuild a few. They are such a joy to shoot!


----------

